
Show HN: Sell domains using a TXT record - wolfgang42
https://www.dnsperch.com
======
wolfgang42
Hi HN! I initially built this as an experiment in making a useful service with
as little user interface as possible, and then thought that I'd try turning it
into a service. It turns out, though, that I have no idea what I'm doing when
it comes to marketing. So, I guess this is kind of an Ask HN as well: how do I
find users for a service like this (outside of HN)? I did dabble briefly with
AdWords but didn't know enough about how it worked to use it effectively, and
I'm at a bit of a loss for other ideas.

------
russh
No, just no.

~~~
dang
Please do not post shallow dismissals, and especially not in Show HN threads.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

